# Looking for CNC for Pen making



## mctabish (Apr 29, 2012)

I am looking for some type of CNC (DIY plans prefered) to assist in making some pen designs.

I am looking for something similiar to a metal milling maching, but for wood. I dont need a HUGE 20K machine. I dont mind spending some money, but that is WAY over kill. Like shoting an ant with a 12 gauge shotgun!

Something that can support something like a dremel (or Foredom), control the lathe head twist. 

I can invision ALL kinds of stuff I could do that just are able to be done by hand.

Thanks!

Bruce 
www.Timberturners.com


----------



## mredburn (Apr 29, 2012)

Bruce there are all sorts of home built cnc machines like your looking for  I even saw someone who builds the kits. THey dont have the resolution the metal cutting machines have but they are good enough. Also taig builds a small benchtop cnc mill starting at about $1700 Check ebay the guy that sells them sells them on ebay. good starter package and you can sometimes buy a barely used one cheaply.  YOu will also need to find a cad and cam program or write the gcode yourself.


----------



## mwhatch (May 2, 2012)

I have a Zenbot 12x16. ZenbotCNC Routers. Recently, I added a simple home made rotary axis with a 1/4 inch spindle shaft. I can mount my pen blanks with their bushings(slightly modified) to rough it down to almost finished size then carve for lettering, inlay or relief carve. then  to the lathe to finish. Here is a link to some information. I am not associated with zenbot, just a happy customer. Be sure to read through all the threads and you will see a demo of it running.

Zenbot quick start notes - Page 5 - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net!


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 2, 2012)

I have a CNC that I assembled from various parts and like you said, use a Foredom as my spindle.  I recently upgraded the Z axis to one from this company:
IMService
but still have it mounted on an old arbor press frame.  My XY table has limited range, but works great for pens.

Taig and Sherline have also been used for pens, but I prefer the higher speed Foredom for small bits.


----------

